
“it seems that Fenix finally reached Twitter tokens limit” - karangoeluw
https://twitter.com/fenix_app/status/724117610275721216
======
jessaustin
OK sure this is twitter's fault, but is there really no room for some
cleverness by popular apps? E.g. write a different app that no one will ever
use because it's intentionally crap and unmarketed, and then "borrow" its
token? Ideally a month or so before this happens?

~~~
toyg
And risk the banhammer once Twitter cottons up to the scheme?

I have no direct experience, but I believe the limit is basically a way to
signal to app owners "your app is officially big, give us a call". I know
Tweetbot by Tapbots had this problem and solved it somehow, so it's not the
end of the world.

~~~
soccerdave
Why should "they" have to give Twitter a call, and from my experience how are
you actually supposed to even call someone at one of the big companies.
Twitter should be reaching out to them prior to cutting off their access and
letting them know how they need to proceed. I've developed lots of huge apps
on FB platform and this is why I would never touch Twitter platform.

~~~
calgoo
These are services run by other companies, and unless you have a written payed
for contract with them, they have no reason to "fix" your issue. You are the
one developing a tool that uses their platform, so you are responsible to make
sure it works. This is also a known "issue" with twitter so expecting it to
magically not happen is not going to end well. You are basically playing
roulette with the cloud company, hopping they will not change or limit your
access. At least thats how I look at all these cloud services.

~~~
soccerdave
I have developed several apps on the Facebook platform without any special
contracts that have reached well over 1 million total users. I know that the
Twitter thing is a "known" issue but I also saw them a couple of months ago
saying they were trying to revive developer relations. This is just why I
wouldn't touch creating a Twitter app with a ten foot pole!

------
homero
Most developers abandoned Twitter years ago after this policy

